# Spring Classic?



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

My flight is booked. Who else is going?


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm going.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Will be there as well screwing the matchplay grids for everyone else, Fiona will be there shooting for the first time since March


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Unfortunately I have to work...this will be only the second time I've missed this shoot since it started way back in the days when I actually had a chance to win. :lol:

Just put me down for 1326, near the top of the leader board for the first few ends, then work my way down and hang in the top 12. Then I'll win my first match, lose my second, win my next 2 (one of which will be against Sean), and then blow a small lead in my fifth with a bad last end. 

Same as the last 5 years.

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

yup...shot a couple of hours at 90m last Friday, managed to hit the board most of the time, sight all the way in and at the bottom of the bar but needed to place the pin on the top of the target, soooo I sent my form in. I'll try to put up 500 arrows in the next 2 weeks to get a bit more conditioned, but look forward to it!!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Not me .... away in vacation with my wife!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Holy crap Pierre, that has to be the first time in a very long time that you miss this one isn't it?


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yep .... but the date has move to accomodate shooters who are doing the World Cup. Beginning of June is cool with me but not end of June.

I won't be the only one from Québec who won't be there ... we have a double FITA Star event the same week-end!

BTW ... I'm not complaining ... I'm just saying


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*what?*



Pete731 said:


> Not me .... away in vacation with my wife!


won't be the same without the tall lefty!

Gilles


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Anyone have scuba gear for the rain we are going to get :mg::mg: I think it will be a test to see who can shoot in the rain. Hope it stays warm.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't forget about the lightning for Saturday! Keep them there stabilizer thingamagjigs pointed towards the ground.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Ed Rocks the Rain!!! Good luck everybody!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes he does, I had the unfortunate opportunity to shoot with Ed in the most torrential downpour of all time. We both shot well but Ed's were better


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Any updates besides the fact that it poored all day....


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I only know some men compound dietmar 1383 Simon/Andrew 1369 Ed 1368 jeff 1361...windy/rain at 90/70...downpor at 50..nice at 30m...crispin leads men recurve...kateri leads women recurve...and I think Fiona leads women compound
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet! Keep it commin. Wish I could have been there.
Maybe next year...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

wet wet wet, and it rained too!
score cards dissolved, pens stopped writing, sight marks dropped, twangs of strings before the 20 second warning, carrying umbrellas even though you are soaked to the skin.....well I hurt now but I look forward to tomorrow it will be sunny and humid yeah!....stay tuned


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

::rain::violin::


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

daryl niekamp said:


> ::rain::violin::


:lol: 

Well they could send it out west.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

russ said:


> :lol:
> 
> Well they could send it out west.


you can have it :becky: yesterday was a miserable day  kudo's to all that shot :thumb: looks like some impressive scores so far folks :thumb: ..... today should be nice and toasty with 100% humidity and I'm sure the mosquitos will be out in full force :mg:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Ed leave all that rain out there, same with the mosquito's we have our own supply. other wise get on it get it done. rrrrrr x's whew.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

no no no, skip Manitoba we want the rain; honest!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

They should be done by now, any updates???


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

russ said:


> no no no, skip Manitoba we want the rain; honest!


nope we could use some in my neck of Mb


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Back from the Spring Classic, many thanks to all involved! Greatly appreciate the effort to host this event. I am honoured and humbled to share the field with these athletes. Not surprisingly I was out early in the matches, sooo training for next year starts tomorrow, haha. Seriously though, I’ll be there, for as long as I can hit 90m. 
Cheers!
Chuck


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sc*

men compound

1 - Dietmar
2 - Chris Perkins
3 - Benny Parentaux

Women

1 - Ashley W
2 - Fiona

Recurve

1 - crispin
2 - JD
3 - huge , freaking huge guy from quebec

Women

1 - Katerina 
2 - Women 2
3 - Women 3

sorry.. 

Gilles


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> men compound
> 
> 1 - Dietmar
> 2 - Chris Perkins
> ...


quick update


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*fita shoot*

i heard morgan maclean did very well in his first big fita shoot.one to watch for.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> i heard morgan maclean did very well in his first big fita shoot.one to watch for.


Congrats Morgan! :thumb:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats to my cousin Ashley on the win!:darkbeer:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> nope we could use some in my neck of Mb


yeah but thats what happens when you live next to a desert.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thats true, but we moved away a few miles norht form there and have real black dirt on the land now.:mg:


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*2009 OSC Results*

Completed 2009 OSC results are posted on FCA web site at : http://www.fca.ca/Resultsfolder/2009/09osc/FinalresOSC2009.htm


----------

